# Marble the whole rod?



## Mr.Salty (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm wanting to do the marble effect on my whole rod. Was wondering if that's even possible. Or if anyone here has done it before? If so, I would greatly appreciate some advice. And if there's any certaint product I should use. Thanks!


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Possible and time consuming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would think it add a decent amount of weight by doing the whole rod. I prefer Testors model car paint for marbling. Followed by flexcoat. Probably gonna take a lot of flex.

It's been awhile since i've built a rod, but i'm thinking you'll have to wrap the guides, flex them, then marble. It maybe easier to wrap all the guides, flex, and then marble to get a seamless look.

Good luck and take pics.


----------

